# Google- Doctor! doctor! I think I have irritable bowel syndrome - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Doctor! doctor! I think I have *irritable bowel syndrome*Times Online, UKThere's lots you can do to help yourself, says the Professor of Gastroenterology at the University Hospital of South Manchester *Irritable bowel syndrome* is a real condition, yet many GPs still do not take it seriously. About 10 to 15 per cent of the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

